# Is 622 known for bad overscan?



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

I had tweaked my Mits to have a pretty good overscan setting for the component HD input. I am running everything to it using my Denon 3805 for video switching.

Now that I have connected the 622 to it I am seeing what appears to be too much overscan when watching satellite. Is this something to do with the 622?


----------



## Tylast (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've noticed this too. I hate it.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

nazz said:


> I had tweaked my Mits to have a pretty good overscan setting for the component HD input. I am running everything to it using my Denon 3805 for video switching.
> 
> Now that I have connected the 622 to it I am seeing what appears to be too much overscan when watching satellite. Is this something to do with the 622?


I have a Mits DLP. How do you tweek it for overscan?


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

lujan said:


> I have a Mits DLP. How do you tweek it for overscan?


I have an older rear projection WS65819. I got the code off the internet to use the remote to enter the service menu and then adjusted it using an overscan pattern on the Avia DVD.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought the 622 had a problem with it's graphics being cutoff also, however, I just got my TV calibrated yesterday including overscan and now everything looks great. Even though you had your overscan adjusted it probably still needs adjustment.

Bob


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

lujan said:


> I have a Mits DLP. How do you tweek it for overscan?


DLP is a fixed pixel device, unless there is some way to adjust the zoom from DLP to screen there probably is no way to adjust the over scan.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey bobl, I had my Mits calibrated Memorial Day weekend by Craig Rounds. He did a great job. Who did yours?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> DLP is a fixed pixel device, unless there is some way to adjust the zoom from DLP to screen there probably is no way to adjust the over scan.


Thanks Jim!


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

It was done by Robert Jones (i.e. Mr. Bob).


----------



## wmcneil (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a Toshiba 52" DLP that is 1.5 years old. Using either component or HDMI, the lower half of the bottom line of the 622 program guide is getting cut off. Also, broadcasts that put text at the bottom of the screen will typically have the bottom half of the line cut off.....I used to be a DirectTV customer, and I have had a number of different high def boxes connected without having this problem. Short of paying someone to come out and try and calibrate the TV, is there a way to isolate the problem and confirm it is definitely the TV?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

wmcneil said:


> I have a Toshiba 52" DLP that is 1.5 years old. Using either component or HDMI, the lower half of the bottom line of the 622 program guide is getting cut off. Also, broadcasts that put text at the bottom of the screen will typically have the bottom half of the line cut off.....I used to be a DirectTV customer, and I have had a number of different high def boxes connected without having this problem. Short of paying someone to come out and try and calibrate the TV, is there a way to isolate the problem and confirm it is definitely the TV?


This is also true of my Mits 62525 so I don't think it is the TV.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Try changing the resolution of the 622. My set was fine in 480i and 480p modes but the overscan setting was way off for 1080i. Overscan settings are independent for each resolution (at least for my set).

Bob


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

I went in and adjusted the overscan again on my Mits and now the 622 looks much better other than the cut off program guide. This is with the resolution set on 1080i. Tonight I'll be watching a DVD on that same input and I hope it looks okay as well.


----------



## wmcneil (Mar 25, 2006)

bobl said:


> Try changing the resolution of the 622. My set was fine in 480i and 480p modes but the overscan setting was way off for 1080i. Overscan settings are independent for each resolution (at least for my set).
> 
> Bob


Thanks for the idea....I tried 480i,480p,720p,1080i. The cutoff varied slightly, but none of the settings fixed the problem.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

On Tuesday mornings HDNet has a test pattern. Part of this test pattern is overscan markings.

With my previous Dish 6000 HD receiver I felt I had overscan problems as HDNews had the city names at the top of the weather report cropped. However I never got up early enought to see the HNet test pattern on my Dish 6000 (5:00AM).

With my 622 I recorded the test pattern. The overscan on the right side is off the scale and merely bad every where else. I think part of my overscan problem is the TV (Toshiba 65" 2000 model) and part of the overscan problem is the 622.

Rick R


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

The overscan pattern on HDNet is unusable. I recorded the overscan pattern and compared it to the one included with Digital Video Essentials at a resolution of 480p (both the 622 and my DVD player) and they were very different. My set was then professionally calibrated and the overscan pattern on DVE looked correct but the one on HDNet was still way off (primarily on the sides). The ISF calibrator confirmed that the HDNet overscan pattern is incorrect.


----------



## Tylast (May 27, 2006)

I have my biggest issue with the guide ~ half of the last line is cut off & the whole screen is shifted to the left as well.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Tylast said:


> I have my biggest issue with the guide ~ half of the last line is cut off & the whole screen is shifted to the left as well.


Same here, but I don' know that E* will fix it soon since it may vary by TV manufacturer as well as other things.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Tylast said:


> I have my biggest issue with the guide ~ half of the last line is cut off & the whole screen is shifted to the left as well.


I have a 942 outputting to an old SD set via composite. (Don't ask.) It has the same problem. That 942 when connected to a 37" plasma did not. The 622 is now connected to that 37" plasma and it does not cut off that last line in the Guide.


----------



## wmcneil (Mar 25, 2006)

wmcneil said:


> I have a Toshiba 52" DLP that is 1.5 years old. Using either component or HDMI, the lower half of the bottom line of the 622 program guide is getting cut off. Also, broadcasts that put text at the bottom of the screen will typically have the bottom half of the line cut off.....I used to be a DirectTV customer, and I have had a number of different high def boxes connected without having this problem. Short of paying someone to come out and try and calibrate the TV, is there a way to isolate the problem and confirm it is definitely the TV?


Over the weekend I went into the service mode on my Toshiba 52HM84 and changed the VPOS setting to move the picture up. I was able to get enough of the last line in the 622 program guide to be visible so that I can live with it. I haven't (yet) noticed anything now being cut off on the top of the screen that I care about.....My current opinion is that it would be very smart for Dish to put a bottom border on the program guide that is large enough to avoid this problem for most users.


----------



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

bobl said:


> The overscan pattern on HDNet is unusable. I recorded the overscan pattern and compared it to the one included with Digital Video Essentials at a resolution of 480p (both the 622 and my DVD player) and they were very different. My set was then professionally calibrated and the overscan pattern on DVE looked correct but the one on HDNet was still way off (primarily on the sides). The ISF calibrator confirmed that the HDNet overscan pattern is incorrect.


Actually, what you wrote could also be evidence that your 622 has an overscan problem. What you found is that something in the chain from the HDNet source thru the Dish broadcast to the 622 is the culprit here. If we assume that the signal going to the 622 is good, then it's most definitely the Dish box... of course, that's a big assumption. Hmm...


----------



## ajweaver1981 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have RCA D52W20 TV and it appears to be cutoff at the top and the bottom of the screen when I am set in 1080i, when I'm in 720p it compresses the whole thing horizontally and actually show the image on my screen 3 times.


----------



## barchamb (Jun 23, 2006)

Tylast said:


> I have my biggest issue with the guide ~ half of the last line is cut off & the whole screen is shifted to the left as well.


I had the exact same problem, and called Dish about it, since my 811 did not have this problem, but my 622 did. They suggested it was my TV that needed adjusted, but I didn't believe them. However, after reading more about it here and on avsforum, I searched the internet for how to get into the service menu of my TV, and sure enough, I moved the image up and to the right a little, and it looks great now!


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

nazz said:


> I have an older rear projection WS65819. I got the code off the internet to use the remote to enter the service menu and then adjusted it using an overscan pattern on the Avia DVD.


Is this internet site specific to your model, or do they support other models? I have an older 4:3, 36 inch Sony XBR CRT, not a rear-projection TV. I tired looking for the setup screen to no avail. Maybe the site has it....


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

airpolgas said:


> Is this internet site specific to your model, or do they support other models? I have an older 4:3, 36 inch Sony XBR CRT, not a rear-projection TV. I tired looking for the setup screen to no avail. Maybe the site has it....


The site I used has forums for different brands but a lot of the tweaks are now in paid subscription areas only. Here's the link if you'd like to look around (I hope it's okay to post it here).

http://www.hometheaterspot.com/


----------

